# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Bajo aguas tranquilas.

## titobcn

Hola, el otro dia echaron una pelicula en la 2 de terror, Bajo Aguas Tranquilas, la pelicula es mala mala, pero esta rodada en españa y en un
pantano, se ven partes de la presa e incluso por dentro, mi pregunta es la siguiente alguien sabe que presa es a mi me suena mucho pero
no logro ubicarla. aqui os dejo un trailer que salen algunas tomas de la presa, haber si alguien lo adivina.





    un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola, el otro dia echaron una pelicula en la 2 de terror, Bajo Aguas Tranquilas, la pelicula es mala mala, pero esta rodada en españa y en un
> pantano, se ven partes de la presa e incluso por dentro, mi pregunta es la siguiente alguien sabe que presa es a mi me suena mucho pero
> no logro ubicarla. aqui os dejo un trailer que salen algunas tomas de la presa, haber si alguien lo adivina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     un cordial saludo.


Sí que tiene pinta de ser mala.

No solo se rodó en España, sino que al parecer también está ambientada aquí, en un supuesto pueblo del norte. Coproducción hispano-británica. De la presa, ni idea.

----------


## perdiguera

Tampoco tengo idea de qué presa es y a falta de FEDE, lo mejor es buscar la película en la página de la 2 e ir a los títulos de crédito del final donde pone la localización de donde se ha rodado y también los agradecimientos y así quizá tengas más pistas para ubicarla.
El tráiler es fiel imagen de lo mala que debe ser.

----------


## HUESITO

Vaya que si parece mala.
Falta Michael Jackson con sus zombies para ambientarla un poco mas...
Saludos.

----------


## JMTrigos

En esta ficha pone Boadilla del Monte...
http://www.seriesly.org/ver/beneath-.../dHQwMzcxNTcy/

----------

